# 2011 calendar



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Now things are happier around here does anyone know if there is going to be a 2011 calendar?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Clare-
Last I knew HRI was making a rescue calendar for 2011. Maybe desk size? I wish I could tell you for certain...but I just do not remember the size specifically.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, HRI is going to have a desk calendar for 2011. It is going to have pictures of Havs on each date. I think you can submit a pic of your dog for a small fee.

There is probably information on the HRI website.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I woud have loved to do one if there wasn't a significant cash outlay upfront. I simply can't afford to do that this year.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

If you want a calendar with your pups in it...I suggest making your own calendars at Kodak Gallery  I've been making Gucci calendars for my husband as stocking stuffers for the last few years, it has become a tradition, I guess..even though I still buy the calendars here and at HRI, why not a calendar for every room? Actually, I keep the HRI and Forum Calendars here at my house and Gucci's calendar is kept at our office..

Anyhow, they run about $20 or so, cheaper for more than one and they run sales on them, too. Its super easy..you upload the pictures, build it online and order it.

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I make them in iphotos,slightly cheaper, and as you said dead easy,just wanted to know if there was going to be a forum one.I shall go for a HRI one,as you say you can never have enough!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I am getting the HRI calendar because it benefits rescue.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> If you want a calendar with your pups in it...I suggest making your own calendars at Kodak Gallery  I've been making Gucci calendars for my husband as stocking stuffers for the last few years, it has become a tradition, I guess..even though I still buy the calendars here and at HRI, why not a calendar for every room? Actually, I keep the HRI and Forum Calendars here at my house and Gucci's calendar is kept at our office..
> 
> Anyhow, they run about $20 or so, cheaper for more than one and they run sales on them, too. Its super easy..you upload the pictures, build it online and order it.
> 
> Kara


The first year I was on HF, I did the monthly photo challenge and made a calendar from those pictures. It was great and I still have it as a rememberance of Kodi and Shelby. I also paid about $20, I think, from Snapfish.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> The first year I was on HF, I did the monthly photo challenge and made a calendar from those pictures. It was great and I still have it as a rememberance of Kodi and Shelby. I also paid about $20, I think, from Snapfish.


It started as a joke for me, my DH kept asking me to make a calendar of myself for him for Christmas, hinting towards semi-risque, lingerie type pictures because on our our friends did it and it was just the best idea in the world......NOT. so he got the next best thing, GUCCI! ound: You should've seen the look on his face, because I teased him for weeks that he was getting a sexy calendar!! hahaa... she is pretty darn sexy if I say so myself 

But since then, I try to get shots for each month specifically for our calendar. She is a Hooter's girl for October this year


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, she's drop dead gorgeous. I have an idea if a group of you are game. How about if we put up pictures of our babies that we would be happy to have others here include in their calendars. Then we could each have a great calendar with constant reminders of the babies we so love.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW Kara, please tell me those photos were done professionally.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Gucci is so sexy in those pictures. Better then the other Hooter's girl.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> OMG, she's drop dead gorgeous. I have an idea if a group of you are game. How about if we put up pictures of our babies that we would be happy to have others here include in their calendars. Then we could each have a great calendar with constant reminders of the babies we so love.


I agree--Gucci is very very pretty.:thumb:
Love your idea too Geri! We could all buy a calendar from HRI and then all make one from using the ones people here gave us permission to.(in a thread for HF calendar use this year.)
We could all use 2 calendars and have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Gucci is so sexy in those pictures. Better then the other Hooter's girl.


Agree!!  Thank you!



> BTW Kara, please tell me those photos were done professionally


No, I have a lil' photo set up here for my etsy store with backdrops and some lighting and stuff, so I have some equipment which makes taking the pictures a bit better, but I took them. I have a hard time with my white background and my red, though.. I could use some tips there!



> MG, she's drop dead gorgeous. I have an idea if a group of you are game. How about if we put up pictures of our babies that we would be happy to have others here include in their calendars. Then we could each have a great calendar with constant reminders of the babies we so love.


Thank you for your kind compliments  You know, someone here was talking about a coffee table book a few years ago (?) Maybe it was Missy? Anyhow, that might be a fun idea to explore, a book with our babies best pictures and moments.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Agree!!  Thank you!
> 
> No, I have a lil' photo set up here for my etsy store with backdrops and some lighting and stuff, so I have some equipment which makes taking the pictures a bit better, but I took them. I have a hard time with my white background and my red, though.. I could use some tips there!
> 
> Thank you for your kind compliments  You know, someone here was talking about a coffee table book a few years ago (?) Maybe it was Missy? Anyhow, that might be a fun idea to explore, a book with our babies best pictures and moments.


We could get great photo albums with leather covers. I did one for my family a year ago and it was terrific. How cute would it be to have photos of the babies with those great "body language" captions.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

pjewel said:


> OMG, she's drop dead gorgeous. I have an idea if a group of you are game. How about if we put up pictures of our babies that we would be happy to have others here include in their calendars. Then we could each have a great calendar with constant reminders of the babies we so love.


Cool idea,I would go for that!That Gucci girl knows a thing or two about posing What a cracker!


----------



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

Let me know how I can help... I have experience in photography and graphic designing.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I would absolutely love to have pictures of the HF pups in any form.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

If everyone would like, I would volunteer to collect the photos and do the set up. If we do the leather bound album, I know it ran me about $40 for 22 pages. It's very professional looking and you can do several photos on most (or many) of the pages. I would assume if I tell Shutterfly, which is where I did mine, that we have quite a number of them going out, that the price might drop. Alternatively we can do a calendar, but if we do that, I would use someone other than Shutterfly. They're quality is okay but nothing stunning.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love this idea and have since way back when - when MM talked about it.
If we can get some more people on board (how many photos would we need?) to give their permission or submit photos..I'd love to do this.:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm on board. Why don't we see how many people want to be involved. Let us know, so we can determine how many photos we can gather and how many people might want the calendar or album.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are so FABULOUSLY funny photos on the body language thread that would work great for this.

I vote yes to body language book 
Yung, that is a great talent to have around here! We may take you up on it


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, will everyone weigh in with whether or not you want your fur babies included so we'll have an idea of just what we're working with. If so, we'll have to start a new thread for the photos and captions, so we'll know which ones we have permission to us. The photos have to be high quality. Just imagine what it would be like to pick up that book/calendar anytime and GFETE. You can certainly resubmit one you've used before on the body language thread. Sounds like fun.

Yung, great to know you can help. We just might need it. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Geri, don't you ever sleep? I was looking to see which threads had been updated since I last looked and saw that you were here at 2:59 am. You must be a true HF addict!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

There are some wonderfully fabulous photos/captions in the body language thread to make a book, if folks will give permission. I would be interested in purchasing. I am going to have to try to get Augie outside and attempt to photograph him, though I am not sure I can come up with the quality you need for this project.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope you can get a pic of Augie. He should be in the book.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lilly'sMom said:


> Geri, don't you ever sleep? I was looking to see which threads had been updated since I last looked and saw that you were here at 2:59 am. You must be a true HF addict!


Insomniac is more like it. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> There are some wonderfully fabulous photos/captions in the body language thread to make a book, if folks will give permission. I would be interested in purchasing. I am going to have to try to get Augie outside and attempt to photograph him, though I am not sure I can come up with the quality you need for this project.


As long as you can get a large enough photo I can enhance it if need be. Don't resize it down. Yung do you have any suggestions for minimum pixel size and I'm assuming a minimum of 150 dp for print?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love this idea so so yes from me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Insomniac is more like it. ound:


Can I borrow some insomnia??? LOL I am bustin' rear end to get caught up on my orders, back to school at my store has been busier than Christmas..I need just a 72 hour no sleep marathon to finish it, but the toothpicks holding my eyes open aren't working very well!!! ound:
:focus:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thumperlove said:


> Can I borrow some insomnia??? LOL I am bustin' rear end to get caught up on my orders, back to school at my store has been busier than Christmas..I need just a 72 hour no sleep marathon to finish it, but the toothpicks holding my eyes open aren't working very well!!! ound:
> :focus:


Insomnia being given away - free of charge - no paybacks needed or wanted - enough available for four or five people!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to start a new thread for the book or calendar photos. So, anybody who wants to be included just post those adorable photos and clever captions and we'll make you and your beautiful babies famous.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I'm going to start a new thread for the book or calendar photos. So, anybody who wants to be included just post those adorable photos and clever captions and we'll make you and your beautiful babies famous.


Is it going to just be Havs?because I have these ones


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gigi, I love that one!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

clare said:


> Is it going to just be Havs?because I have these ones


Gigi, what a fabulous shot! I'd be happy to open my book and see that incredible cuteness. I would vote yes for including all the other fur balls we have. What say you group???


----------



## Jannine (Oct 19, 2010)

I am very new to this forum and I really, really love my Havanese Forum Calendar I bought for 2010. I really wish they would do another for 2011!! I love seeing the different Havs every month!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would love a calender!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd love another wall calendar, too. I bought 2 last year - one for home and one in my office. I support HRI fully and in many ways, including fostering, but I just have no use for a spiral book-type calendar. Yes, the pics would be fabulous - they always are. But I have an iPhone for my calendar, plus Outlook at work, and they sinc. If no one is doing a wall calendar, I will really be sad.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Unfortunately there was a bit of a kerfuffle about the calendar this year, so I think we will have to wait until next year for our calendar, but there is a book being done with pics of all our favourites, and there is also the HRI desk calendar,or the other option is to make your own, via iphotos or another similar shop.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Personally, I would like a wall calendar with a spiral binding so it lays flat on the wall or in my case, on the fridge! This year's was so heavy I had to use three super magnets to hold it up!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I had thought of doing the calendar, but thought that it was going to be completed by one of our past forum members, now it is a little to late in the year to get them done and out.
I would be willing to take it on for next year if you guys are still interested. I would need to start collecting photos now so that we will have enough for the calendar for next year.
what do you all think? :ear:


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I would be thrilled!! I've yet to post a photo on this forum, but I know I could learn. My vote is YES!!!


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

You can order your own calendars from shutterfly.com Their quality is really good. I got a photo book from them and was pleasantly surprised with it. I also think they may be cheaper than kodak.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

But I want all these forum beauties on my calendar, too! Whose little Pumpkin stem eater am I looking at right now on October! I just love these calendars. For those who like a spiral planner, maybe we could use the same photos and have those made by order, too.


----------



## Jannine (Oct 19, 2010)

I would have no use for a desk calendar either. I also use my iPhone and Microsoft calendars because they sync. But I love my wall calendar at work because I view it as art. And I like looking at it when I'm missing my boy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! I am all for it, Geri 

We could always go the kodak/shutterfly route for this year. You can even make one with pictures of your choice for around $20 each....

But, there's no reason why we can't get the ball rolling on next year's.

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I would certainly be thrilled with another forum calendar.Looking forward to it already!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

So, are we doing a 2011 calendar?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it would be a great idea. I'm all for it.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

CacheHavs said:


> I had thought of doing the calendar, but thought that it was going to be completed by one of our past forum members, now it is a little to late in the year to get them done and out.
> I would be willing to take it on for next year if you guys are still interested. I would need to start collecting photos now so that we will have enough for the calendar for next year.
> what do you all think? :ear:


Are you still interested in doing a wall calendar for us? Where are we with this? My Havs have never been in a wall calendar, but I still love them!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Heather, that is a great offer and I am sure that everyone here would love to have you do one for 2012!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes!!! I think it is a great idea.


----------

